# Ski vs Snowboard Dilemma....



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok... so controversial thread title aside, I am in a REAL dilemma with my 4 yr old.

He's already snowboarded a bit a couple times and has had group ski lessons for todlers. This year it's definitely time to get him going and I already got him a pass for Cypress mtn. Problem is:

There's no group snowboard lessons for 4 year olds!! 
I'm sure there's private lessons, but that will be expensive... and my biggest concern is the instructors may just say "yeah, sure we'll teach him to snowboard" (dudes gotta eat y'know) when I ask for private lessons for him. 

On the other hand, he's already taken group 2 ski lessons and his next lesson will have him good to go on green runs, according to the instructors. I've seen him in his lessons and indeed, after a lesson or so he will be good for greens. He's under much more control on skis than on a snowboard.

Also, he's already done the bunny hill (at Seymour) a few times on a snowboard. Yeah, only did it because he wanted to ride the magic carpet back up... but falling-leafed all the way down with no real problems.

I've asked him which he prefers, and he prefers snowboarding. Although it's certainly conditioned, but still if he says ski, then i'd get him skiing.

So, should I go with ski lessons to get him started? (because I could get him lots of group ski lessons than private snowboard lessons, and I would rather get him proper instructors than self-teach) then transfer him to snowboard if he wants when he's ready/mature enough? 

Anyone has experience teaching a 4 yr/o (almost 5) to snowboard?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Ok... so controversial thread title aside, I am in a REAL dilemma with my 4 yr old.
> 
> He's already snowboarded a bit a couple times and has had group ski lessons for todlers. This year it's definitely time to get him going and I already got him a pass for Cypress mtn. Problem is:
> 
> ...


No, but I'll be giving it a go with my 4 yo daughter this winter as well... She was on skis all last winter (at 3).

Edit: so, i'm just subscribing for advice as well...


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Ok... so controversial thread title aside, I am in a REAL dilemma with my 4 yr old.
> 
> He's already snowboarded a bit a couple times and has had group ski lessons for todlers. This year it's definitely time to get him going and I already got him a pass for Cypress mtn. Problem is:
> 
> ...


 so I have not done this with a 4yo but a 7 yo and 9 yo
My 9 YO was a natural Now going on 11, and is now at advanced level, never needed more than one lesson
My 7 YO she started a year later than my 9 YO and I put her in a class for a day, she was barely able to leaf after class. 2nd time out, she was doing greens (fall a lot, but handling it). 2 more times out she was doing blues, still leafing and switch leafing, but she enjoyed herself alot. let the kid have a go at some greens keeping close Eye, and your calves will probably burn while waiting for him, but at that age they learn really fast, way faster than we do.
and most likely by 6, he is going to be running rings around you.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

F1EA said:


> …..I'm sure there's private lessons, but that will be expensive... and my biggest concern is the instructors may just say "yeah, sure we'll teach him to snowboard" (dudes gotta eat y'know) when I ask for private lessons for him.





larrytbull said:


> ….let the kid have a go at some greens keeping close Eye, and your calves will probably burn while waiting for him, but at that age they learn really fast, way faster than we do.
> and most likely by 6, he is going to be running rings around you.


1st! No Kids so keep that in mind as I go off here! You're comment about private snowboard lessons? Was the plan to drop him at the lesson and come back for him later? Do you have some reason for doubting that the instructors would provide proper instruction during the private lessons? 

2nd. Since it would seem that you both prefer that he be snowboarding,  I would maybe spring for a private lesson or two _and_ if I had any doubt about the instructor(s)? I would hang around and make sure he was getting what I was paying for.

I would recommend that strategy because as LarryT pointed out,.. at that age they can pick things up fast. So you might only need 2-3 lessons to get you kid going on the basics from which you can help them build on! A few lessons I wouldn't imagine would be all that expensive. 

Is another overlying issue one of, If you don't get signed up for the group ski lessons early? You don't get in them at all? I could see why that could have you concerned about your options.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I figure if you want them off your hands for a little while and skiing is the only option, it's all good because in the end they'll want to copy Daddy and learn to snowboard.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes! Tried to teach my grandson to snowboard at 5. After two lessons, he switched to skis. His mother, dad, and me snowboard. If he never snowboards that's great. He'll get no inheritance :RantExplode: from me.
Wish now I started him on skies.... and said when your old enough to take lessons you can try snowboarding.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

do treats work on kids?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks guys. Some really valuable stuff.



Manicmouse said:


> I figure if you want them off your hands for a little while and skiing is the only option, it's all good because in the end they'll want to copy Daddy and learn to snowboard.


Honestly, i want him to be able to at least ride around with me and my wife a bit, and obviously to learn and enjoy himself. He loves it. 

If it's on skis or board i don't really mind. But i think on skis it would be easier and safer. Safer is the key word. Plus with more lessons he'll learn better technique.



chomps1211 said:


> 2nd. Since it would seem that you both prefer that he be snowboarding,  I would maybe spring for a private lesson or two _and_ if I had any doubt about the instructor(s)? I would hang around and make sure he was getting what I was paying for.


Great idea!
I hadnt thought about it this way... mostly cause the group lessons are drop-in and they actually ask you to leave (you can watch from a distance). But private are totally doable together and yeah 2-3 lessons would help a lot.

Group lessons are easy to book and schedule (specially during the season's peak). Plus he can take them with more kids his age, and in the end it is more fun for them... full on private may be too serious for what they are looking for... 



SnowDogWax said:


> Yes! Tried to teach my grandson to snowboard at 5. After two lessons, he switched to skis. His mother, dad, and me snowboard. If he never snowboards that's great. He'll get no inheritance :RantExplode: from me.
> Wish now I started him on skies.... and said when your old enough to take lessons you can try snowboarding.


That's what i'm thinking... including the inheritance 



speedjason said:


> do treats work on kids?


Of course. The fine art of blackmailing...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

larrytbull said:


> so I have not done this with a 4yo but a 7 yo and 9 yo
> My 9 YO was a natural Now going on 11, and is now at advanced level, never needed more than one lesson
> My 7 YO she started a year later than my 9 YO and I put her in a class for a day, she was barely able to leaf after class. 2nd time out, she was doing greens (fall a lot, but handling it). 2 more times out she was doing blues, still leafing and switch leafing, but she enjoyed herself alot. let the kid have a go at some greens keeping close Eye, and your calves will probably burn while waiting for him, but at that age they learn really fast, way faster than we do.
> and most likely by 6, he is going to be running rings around you.


Yes, they learn super fast. My guy did the bunny hill on his first day snowboarding... at 3 y/o.

The hardest thing is discipline. I know for a fact, he is more disciplined aroud an instructor..... so he will do as said and be more careful.... with daddy, he wants to get more gnarly.

At 7-9 is a bit easier because they are more mature/disciplined and much more coordinated.

So yeah... Maybe the skiing makes sense for such a young age.


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

This debate has been on my mind for the past couple years, with two sons, currently 8 and 5.5. So I’ll spend some time here writing (a book) about me, my kids, our experiences, what worked for us, and what I’m doing differently with my younger son. I think it’s hard to give general advice on this topic, and much depends on the individual parents and kids. Also, my experience is with exactly 2 kids (mine), so take that into account. (And yes, I have a tendency to overthink things.)

Summary of my kids’ experience on the snow. (I keep a spreadsheet of all this stuff for budgeting purposes, so it was easy to look up.)

Older son (OS):
At 4-1/2 — skis, 17 days on snow, 9 days in full-day group lessons , 1 private lesson
At 5-1/2 — skis, 9 days on snow, 2 private lessons
At 6-1/2 — board, 12 days on snow, 3 days in full-day group lessons, 4 private lessons
At 7-1/2 — board, 16 days on snow, no lessons

Younger son (YS):
At 4 (turning 5 that January, so essentially 5) — skis, 9 days on snow, 2 private lessons

Both will be on boards this year.

So, me. I’m 44 and this will be my 12th year snowboarding. I consider myself a solid intermediate. I live in Michigan, but have spent a good bit of time riding in Vermont and New York (plus a couple trips west).

Years ago I read just about everything I could find on the debate and discussed it at length on another forum. I was really sold on the idea of starting very young kids on skis instead of board, despite being pretty much exclusively a rider myself. (I have only been on alpine skis a dozen or so times, but I am a decent cross-country skier.)

(1) It was important to me for my kid to have fun and like being on snow. I know there’s a vocal contingent that says the kid will have the most fun if they’re on the equipment they want to be on, so that should be the deciding factor. Frankly, my OS at 4-1/2 had no clue about skiing vs. snowboarding, only that daddy rides and mommy and grandpa ski. So I made my decision based on which equipment I thought the kid would have the most success on right off the bat, and skis won out in that regard. (I’ll admit a bias on my part in that I sometimes equate “fun” with “actually doing something right.”) (And also, admittedly a bit selfishly, that I didn't want to spend the rest of my existence on the bunny slope.)

(2) OS’s first year I knew in advance I would be going to Vermont for two one-week vacations. So part of it was taking OS along for daddy-son vacations, but, frankly, also parking him in all-day lessons so I could go ride. At that time, the resort I go to (Sugarbush) didn’t have all-day group lessons for kids that age, so that was a factor too. (They’ve since changed and do offer group all-days for 4-6 year-olds on snowboard.)

(3) I may come off like an asshole for this (if I didn’t already for fessing up about parking my kid), but here goes. I can’t stand to see people incompetently flail around at some activity, or at least not have some basic level of competence. I knew I would not have the patience to see a (my?) 4-year-old flail around on the board. You know the videos of super-young kids on boards you’ll sometimes see. Um, your kid might be having the greatest time of their life, but, sorry, no, they’re not actually riding if they can’t stop, turn, or get up on their own. I definitely have Asshole Technique Dad tendencies, and have been accused of “over coaching” my kids while on the snow. But I have mellowed considerably on that front in these past couple years, and my YS does stand to benefit from that. 

Anyhow, so I started OS on skis at 4-1/2 and did go a bit overboard with the ski lessons. (See above about parking him.) I did talk a lot with his teachers and picked up a lot of pointers on how to coach a kid on skis (when my own ski skills are pretty lacking). None of us are particularly athletic. But OS has good balance and made great progress in those two years on skis. His switch to board was very interesting. He struggled at first, despite all the lessons, then on about day 6 he had a breakthrough, and it’s been near constant improvement since. (When I learned to ride, I struggled for 3 days and day 4 was my breakthrough day.) By the end of his first season, he was getting decent. By the end of his second, wow, I really had some proud papa moments. He’s comfortable in easy moguls and glades. He’s been given props twice now by strangers on the lift.

In retrospect, I think one year on skis would’ve been enough for him. That is the one thing I would’ve done differently in all of this, and it’s what I will do differently with YS. OS’s second year on skis was great that he could go so many places with me and ski with such confidence. And I’ll admit it was tough for me his first year on the board to see him struggle for those first days. But I think he still would’ve had a similar breakthrough if I had started him a year earlier. (Maybe it would’ve been later — on day 10 or so instead of 6.)

Now, with this in mind, I’m switching my YS to board this year after one year on skis. True, YS has far fewer days under his belt and far fewer ski lessons than OS had had before switching, but I was stunned with how easily YS took to skiing his first year. YS has a challenging, explosive personality and gets frustrated easily. That was one of the reasons we waited until he was almost 5 to put him on snow. But his progression and confidence on skis just shocked the hell out of me. To me, it seems like keeping him on skis another year would just be a waste.

I will definitely front-load him with lessons, like I did with OS. What I’ll have to be sensitive to is how long it may take for him to have a breakthrough.

(Aside: if you’re wondering why I didn’t just switch OS from skis to board in the middle of his second season, it was mainly due to what equipment I had. Also, I had told both kids that in general I don’t care if they ski or ride, but they have to decide one or the other before the season starts.) (But I'm also a complete hypocrite in that regard, in that I really hope they stick with snowboarding.)

So, executive summary. I personally think there’s value in starting very young kids off on skis. I’ll have more to say at the end of this season about switching kids over to boarding.

I’m happy to answer anything about my experience.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow great stuff, kids they grow up so fast, my son still talks about our snowboarding, windsurfing, and basketball moments. Now grandson and daughter it's all priceless. IMHO Just keep it fun!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice. Thanks for taking the time to write all those details... from your experience and what the other guys have said, I'm starting to get a pretty good idea of what can be a good plan:

1. Start him on skis with a couple group lessons. 

2. Mix those days with me riding the bunny/easy greens with him.

3. Get him on a snowboard private lesson; i take it with him, see his progress and he gets real advice (hopefully) from a proper instructor. Because he's tried the skiing already, the hills and situation won't be too intimidating.

4. Depending on his progress or what he prefers, keep him mostly skiing, with a few boarding days, or maybe another private lesson at some point.

5. Gradually increase the # of boarding days per season until he's able to go full snowboard or skis if he prefers. By then, he should have a clear preference.

Seems like a good plan. That way he doesnt get too good at one and then has to start from scratch with the other.

For this yr i buy him skis and rent snowboard; because it seems for sure skiing is the safer option for the real little guys; i don't want to limit him though... he may be a natural at boarding, or simply amaze us adults with how easy things are for kids; so that's where the snowboard days come in.

Keep it coming! thanks guys


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Simple answer, is to let him do what he wants to do!!!!!

If ya put him in ski lessons, he'll not only be able to ride around with you, he'll also enjoy what he's doin!!!!!

Then, when HE wants to transition to a board because he WANTS to ride like you, it'll be somethin HE WANTS to do, and he'll be more gung-ho and willing!!!!!

I'm pretty sure the majority of full blown shredders have at once skied, and it certainly won't hurt him to have that part of "Snowledge" in the skill bank!!!!!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Fuck the skiing, I'll revoke his pass.

Hahaha, just fuckin' whit chya E.

But seriously, if he's already tried boardin', he's almost a year older.

I've read a few of these threads.

I searched but couldn't find this video of a guy who attached a second really tiny set of bindings, right in front of his.

The dad held the sons hand & was able to hold him up & still rip it up.

It was an awesome video. The kid wasn't really snowboarding, but surely it had to help with the general idea of what is going on.

Another thing I've seen is, takin' the trucks off a skateboard & attaching bindingsto it.
Then a rope at the front.

Tow him around the house & the yard


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Started my daughter on skis when she was 4 at the time knowhere did snowboard lessons for kids that age (she learnt in a snowdome). I'm glad I did as the first trip to the mountains she did group lessons in the morning then in the afternoon we went out together and she was happy on blue runs and there was no worries about her falling over. 
Fast forward 6 years she still skis but now she races salom trains twice a week and loves it, when we go away she follows me down any run happily plays off the sides of the piste in the powder. This winter will probably be the first time I struggle to keep up with her on piste and she's asked to come with me on some avi courses, and to be booked on some off piste coaching. I asked her if she wants to learn to snowboard but she just said why would I want to go back to the learner slopes fair point well made.
To me I don't care if she skis or snowboards as long as she's happy and confident in her abilities.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Eventually every skier parent has to have that conversation with their kids, its ok.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> Eventually every skier parent has to have that conversation with their kids, its ok.


Around the same time they get that scooter for xmas?????


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

francium said:


> Started my daughter on skis when she was 4 at the time knowhere did snowboard lessons for kids that age (she learnt in a snowdome). I'm glad I did as the first trip to the mountains she did group lessons in the morning then in the afternoon we went out together and she was happy on blue runs and there was no worries about her falling over.
> Fast forward 6 years she still skis but now she races salom trains twice a week and loves it, when we go away she follows me down any run happily plays off the sides of the piste in the powder. This winter will probably be the first time I struggle to keep up with her on piste and she's asked to come with me on some avi courses, and to be booked on some off piste coaching. I asked her if she wants to learn to snowboard but she just said why would I want to go back to the learner slopes fair point well made.
> To me I don't care if she skis or snowboards as long as she's happy and confident in her abilities.



Tssssk :no2:Tssssk :no2:Tssssk :no2:
You should be ashamed of yourself.:S-A-Smack:
Fuck I can barely type this, I'm so muther fuckin' angry.

Makes me sick. uke:
Your the adult, make the right decision for fuck sakes.

You better have another one, too try & make up for it.

Poor thing.
Fuck is she gonna be choked. 
When she's old enough to realize what you've done.

Come on people, as soon as they can stand in one spot without hold on to something.

That's when.


TT


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Lol have asked her a few times over the years but shes always been happy on skis, and I'll do anything for a quiet life.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Let the little one do whatever they want...rip or shred or both. Daughter rode for 7-8 years and then switched to skiing for the past 5 years and does both quite well...now mostly skis but will still ride a few days a year. Either way I'm the last one to the chair. 

Point is have fun...and its still a blast to hang with the kids...the benefit now...I get to drink beer and take a nap while they drive me home.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

F1EA said:


> Anyone has experience teaching a 4 yr/o (almost 5) to snowboard?


not experienced...but my daughter is...she got the 3, 4, 5 and 6 year olds....she called them SCREAMERS...and apparently she had the personality to deal with the tikes. She said it was mostly about having fun...a few kids were determined...but most just wanted to have fun. She said that some parents had too much expectations for lessons about a skill. It was really about focusing on having fun and playing games...if they were having fun and playing games she could expand their skills/experience by playing...but sometimes they just wanted to be with their mom or dad.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Point is have fun...and its still a blast to hang with the kids...the benefit now...I get to drink beer and take a nap while they drive me home.


ftw.....:woohoo:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> not experienced...but my daughter is...she got the 3, 4, 5 and 6 year olds....she called them SCREAMERS...and apparently she had the personality to deal with the tikes. She said it was mostly about having fun...a few kids were determined...but most just wanted to have fun. She said that some parents had too much expectations for lessons about a skill. It was really about focusing on having fun and playing games...if they were having fun and playing games she could expand their skills/experience by playing...but sometimes they just wanted to be with their mom or dad.


Agreed, at that age if you get an hour out of them doing any single thing you are doing good. They have no concept of doing it as a sport, to them it's all just playing in the snow, be it skiing, boarding, or sledding. The good news is if the kids like playing outside the cold won't stop them. Bitching and moaning about cold and heat is a learned thing.

The place I go to also has a separate big inner tubing area, which is nice to mix things up a bit. At 4 it's just super unpredictable what you'll get from one day to the next.


----------



## Elit3PwnZ0r (Jan 9, 2014)

From what I have been told:

Younger kids should learn skiing first because it uses the big muscles more than snowboarding. Snowboarding requires a lot out of the core and balance muscles which are not as developed in little kids. 

One place suggested kids start snowboarding at about the ages 6-8. 

YMMV and everyone is different!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Eventually every skier parent has to have that conversation with their kids, its ok.


:rotfl: :rotfl:

I just never thought it would happen to me.... :sad1:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yep so skiing it is. He has fun on the group lessons with the other screamers and it is noticeably easier and safer as he's more in control. Definitely a different muscle group at work there...

According to him, he prefers snowboarding, but i wouldn't want to put him on a risky situation or boring classes... so I'll just get him a couple days on a board to see how he does.

I've also done the whole drag him on a snowboard with a leash... He's fine with that; He can even get some tiny air  but he wants more... he's got his mind set on the top of the hill you know


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd take a few years of falling leaf all the way down the mountain over pizza slice any day.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

f00bar said:


> I'd take a few years of falling leaf all the way down the mountain over pizza slice any day.


+1:skateboarding1:


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Nice. Thanks for taking the time to write all those details... from your experience and what the other guys have said, I'm starting to get a pretty good idea of what can be a good plan:
> 
> 1. Start him on skis with a couple group lessons.
> 
> ...


I think you got the right idea (disclosure, I am a former instructor, now coach).

I grew up skiing from the age of 4 till about 10, when I started taking snowboard lessons. For two years I did both, mostly to appease my dad and then just kept going with snowboarding.

IMO, age 6 and below should be skiing. It's easier to learn, and they'll be able to keep up with you. Once they get decent, converting to snowboarding is relatively easy, especially at that age. They'll already have the very basic mechanics down. I know that I had a grand total of maybe 2 private lessons before I was off on my own practicing. Does he have a brother, sister or friend around that can learn with him? I had my brother (two years younger than I) so we learned together. Made it more social --> more fun. Definitely not needed though.

Good luck dad.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think people worry about the core strength aspect a bit too much. They may not have much for muscles, but they are really compact, super flexible, and have a knack for knowing how to throw there oversided heads around to make up for things.

It always cracks me up watching the littles ones fall, then do the chimp thing to prop themselves up using their heads and be off again long before any of us old folks have had time to say ugha.

If you really wanted both options I'd pick up a used set of each, skis and board. In the scheme of things it's a drop in the bucket.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

My son is going to the Burton riglet park as soon as they take him. The only way he's skiing is if he demands it.


----------



## spino (Jan 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Ok... so controversial thread title aside, I am in a REAL dilemma with my 4 yr old.
> 
> He's already snowboarded a bit a couple times and has had group ski lessons for todlers. This year it's definitely time to get him going and I already got him a pass for Cypress mtn. Problem is:
> 
> ...


i am more or less in the same situation as you are.
my older daughter started snowboarding (with an instructor) at 5.
at 6 she was already able to take a chairlift and ride green slopes on her own (but she still had to go with the instructor cause daddy was not able to help her get off the lift safely). and started skiing as well: of course, it was way easier at the beginning.
last year she kept on doing both, and we finally managed to go together without a lesson.

she's now telling me she only want to board this year, but i think she will do both anyway, mostly because of financial considerations.
since we cannot always go with her (we own a shop at a resort in italy) joining a group all season long will be way more cost-effective, but unfortunately it is almost impossible to find boarding groups, mostly at that age.
she will still have a few boarding lessons as well, and will come with me whenever i can: as a general plan i think she will ski one week end and board the next, alternatively.

her younger brother (turns 6 in january) started both last year as well: at the beginning he preferred boarding, but again skiing was easier, and the third lesson he could get on the lift already.
so he's now not so keen on getting back to the bunny hill to learn boarding.
i guess he will mostly ski this season, with a few boarding lessons here and there.

bottom line is: both are perfectly doable.
skiing is definitely easier, both for them and probably for the parents as well (at least it was for me, i basically was able to finally start snowboarding cause my older one did it first) and probably cheaper.

but my daughter proved that once they get going snowboarding is WAAAY more fun!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

f00bar said:


> I'd take a few years of falling leaf all the way down the mountain over pizza slice any day.


hehehe you do raise a valid point



sheepstealer said:


> I think you got the right idea (disclosure, I am a former instructor, now coach).
> 
> I grew up skiing from the age of 4 till about 10, when I started taking snowboard lessons. For two years I did both, mostly to appease my dad and then just kept going with snowboarding.
> 
> ...


Yes i think so. Thanks!

And no, no older brother... he's the oldest. We have another 7months old... not a ridig buddy yet 
That's why the groups are fun.. gets him to hang around other kids his age. He'll be decent in snowboarding soon because he's already tried it and was not bad at all. But the balancig and turning require a bit more fine tuning than skiing....


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I can't find it but 6 or so months ago there was the video on here of the 3.5 year old snowboarding. Pretty damned inspiring.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

f00bar said:


> I can't find it but 6 or so months ago there was the video on here of the 3.5 year old snowboarding. Pretty damned inspiring.


Yea i remember, i've seen it. Pretty neat. 

I have a small clip from mine's first time boarding ever but cant find it; he was 3 and did pretty decent. He would have been there this past season if we had been able to get him riding this past season, but we had just gotten his little brother amd it was really difficult to get him out much.


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

Have you looked for a mountain near you that is part of the Burton Riglet Program? This is probably the best route for your son to learn to ride. The biggest issues with kids that little is that the rentals at most mountains suck since they are just scaled down adult boards and it's usually extremely poorly fitted(board too long, bindings too big). The Riglet program uses equipement designed for a 3year old(or younger, I've seen kids started in it at 2years old) and terrain designed to help little kids learn. 
If there isn't, I would look into buying some toddler specific equipement(you have another little one, so it won't be wasted when he grows out of it) made by Burton or Rossignol, enroll him in a private lesson or two, and at the end ask the instructor for how to help him when he's not in lessons. Also, remember it's not about him keeping up with you, it's about you keeping up with him(ie if he can only handle riding down a little mound, then that's what you do)
The idea that snowboarding is too hard for little kids and skiing is easier really isn't true anymore, once you have the right equipement on his feet.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuxjiPpeoNE

That's a YouTube video of two brothers, ages 3-6, snowboarding. Apparently the older one started off young as well. I don't know what kind of training they have had, but they are both pretty decent for being so young. You can tell the younger one is motivated by his brother - which I think your kid would do with you. In the first couple of minutes, it looks like kid bindings are mounted on the front of adult bindings on an adult board. Point is that it CAN be done at a young age. Might take a little more time, but I feel like if your kid is telling you he wants to snowboard, and you put him on skis - he may not be as motivated. Kids learn QUICKLY and with some private lessons, I don't think it would take too long for him to be up and riding. I'm not a snowboard instructor, but have LOTS of experience with preschool age children. Granted, I don't know your individual child, so in the end it does all come down to you.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

In my opinion the main reason resorts don't like to see them under 6/7 is economics. The lower the age, the more 1 on 1 time needed to get them going. With skis they can pizza slice a little earlier, pole around a little sooner. But in my opinion it's not really skiing until you stop with the wedge. At least with falling leaf they are kinda half way there.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Found his videos:

JE Snowboarding at Seymour - YouTube

JE Snowboarding at Seymour 2 - YouTube

Mimo DH - YouTube

He was 3 then and that was his first day on a snowboard; the last one is later that summer on a skateboard... as you can see he's defunitely stoked to be boarding )


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I read only 1st page, and I dont have any kids.

But I just wanted to tell you that kids learn very fast. I think 2 or 3 privet lessons and you kid can do green easily.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Extazy said:


> I read only 1st page, and I dont have any kids.
> 
> But I just wanted to tell you that kids learn very fast. I think 2 or 3 privet lessons and you kid can do green easily.




Dude that kid is SO. CUTE. Her boots go up to her knees holy shit. By the time she's three, she'll be keeping up with adults on greens. By six, you're going to have a lil ripper on your hands. By 12, she will be in those videos you see of sponsored kids doing AMAZING shit. Y'know, if she keeps with it. It's videos like this that make me wish I had been raised in a snowboarding family. I would be a beast by now instead of only 4 years in.  If it were me, I would definitely start em on a snowboard. It may take more one-on-one time, but I think that's worth it. Especially if the kid is really stoked about riding. You could always trade off "kid duty" with your significant other to get some alone adult riding in. It would be tough to do couple riding (until they are older for lessons or unless there is some kind of child care on the mountain) but it wouldn't take long before all of you could be cruising some greens together.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

Extazy said:


> I read only 1st page, and I dont have any kids.
> 
> But I just wanted to tell you that kids learn very fast. I think 2 or 3 privet lessons and you kid can do green easily.


Stop. You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, and are setting high expectations for parents reading this thread.

Every kid is different, and for a child under 5 on average I would say it takes a hell of a lot longer than 2 lessons to get them turning. 



f00bar said:


> In my opinion the main reason resorts don't like to see them under 6/7 is economics. The lower the age, the more 1 on 1 time needed to get them going. With skis they can pizza slice a little earlier, pole around a little sooner. But in my opinion it's not really skiing until you stop with the wedge. At least with falling leaf they are kinda half way there.


Are you kidding? Resorts love 1 on 1 time, its more $$$$ for them.

Kids in most major ski schools wont get poles till level 5/6.

If you take a kid off the beginner slope that can only heelslip, you are a fucking moron.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

To the OP, haven't you seen all those skier vs snowboarder videos? It is almost always the skier acting like a self important ass hat. Do you want your kid to grow up to be a self important ass hat? If so, put him in the group lesson with the other future ass hats. Funny how ass hat lined up like that 3 times, i didn't do that on purpose.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

taco tuesday said:


> To the OP, haven't you seen all those skier vs snowboarder videos? It is almost always the skier acting like a self important ass hat. Do you want your kid to grow up to be a self important ass hat? If so, put him in the group lesson with the other future ass hats. Funny how ass hat lined up like that 3 times, i didn't do that on purpose.


:rotfl:

I know! need to get him as far as possible from that kind of crowd. Only concern is safety... better an ass hat than crippled. I think.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

MGD81 said:


> Stop. You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, and are setting high expectations for parents reading this thread.
> 
> Every kid is different, and for a child under 5 on average I would say it takes a hell of a lot longer than 2 lessons to get them turning.
> 
> ...


Correct. Perpetual falling leaf has no place outside the bunny hill.


----------

